# تصميم مخططات حريق لخزانات Lpg .



## pemo_2010 (23 يوليو 2017)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
يوجد لدي مبني قمت بتصميم مخططات الFire fighting له ولكن المالك بعد إعتماد المخططات 
أضاف تانكات للغاز الطبيعي للمبني حيث يحتوي علي العديد من المطاعم 
ولم يسبق لي تصميم مثل هذا النوع .فبرجاء المساعدة .


----------

